# Borton Moto Boots



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

you're over-tightening, or have pressure points cutting off circulation. if you're intentionally over-tightening that indicates a poor fitting boot, or exuberance


----------



## Mat (Oct 25, 2013)

any fixes or just cut my losses?


----------



## tacka (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you sure it's a boot problem? When my feet are getting numb from riding it's usually over-tightened binding straps.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mat said:


> any fixes or just cut my losses?


Simple fixes: Try tightening your boots and/or bindings less...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Simple fixes: Try tightening your boots and/or bindings less...


Hahahahaha:bowdown:


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

I had the same thing with my Moto's (I'm only having it when I'm taking skitows). Just don't push your binding strap to the limits and don't over-thight your boots and it should be fixed. If the problem only occurs in one foot, it might also be an indication of bad technique. Maybe you're putting to much pressure on one foot?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boots too big, boots too tight, lack of arch support, you're stuffing your base layers into your boot and thus cutting off circulation, wrong socks, dildo toes, etc. etc. 

Honestly start with pulling the stock insoles out and shove something aftermarket in there like Remind.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

what are your binding angles at. When I was experimenting trying to dial in my binding angles I found that I got a lot of foot pain/discomfort at a certain angle. Not sure but may be a possibility for you as well

Plus read up on proper boot fitment there are a ton of posts here about this. Did you buy them new at an actual store, if so go back and have them fit you properly or double check the fitment. 

Just some thoughts...



BurtonAvenger said:


> dildo toes


:laugh:


----------



## Mat (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes they were bought new at Scheels which is a sporting goods store. But they don't necessarily have employees that board, since they sell for all types of sports.

As for the binding angle, I have toyed with it enough that I have basically found the spot where I get the least amount of pain. 

BInding straps, I feel if I loosen them any more, that my foot will fall out lol.

The boots aren't too big, but even if I wear them around the house (after putting arch support in them or what not) they still start hurting to the point I have to take them off. 

If I loosen the boot any more I feel like they get sloppy. I am not claiming to be an expert, hence why I am here, I am still new to this.

Dildo Toes, do I even want to know....?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Mat said:


> Yes they were bought new at Scheels which is a sporting goods store. But they don't necessarily have employees that board, since they sell for all types of sports.
> 
> As for the binding angle, I have toyed with it enough that I have basically found the spot where I get the least amount of pain.
> 
> ...


Your boots don't fit, most likely you're not a size 13. Go to a quality shop, or boot fitter and get a proper fitting boot.


----------



## Mat (Oct 25, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Your boots don't fit, most likely you're not a size 13. Go to a quality shop, or boot fitter and get a proper fitting boot.


I am confused, I tried the same boot on at another store and they were convinced they fit. All my shoes are 13. :dunno::dizzy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Mat said:


> I am confused, I tried the same boot on at another store and they were convinced they fit. All my shoes are 13. :dunno::dizzy:


Not all boots, just like not all shoes are cut the same.
Burton boots run very narrow and they caused me great pain. Vans have a much wider toe box, my K2's also have a much better fit to my foot.

Just cuz some random guy at a big box sporting good store says they fit doesn't mean they fit. 

From all your posts something isn't right so either you have a defective boot, or your boot is to small or somewhere in the middle, wouldn't you agree your own posts lay out the answer to your question. Your boots don't fit right as many have already told you. You are just choosing to not agree with what they have said


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You might just have to cut your losses. I had a similar experience with 32 boots. Had some 307's which were the second highest in their line. Anyway they fit good in the store but after 2 or 3 runs I literally could not deal with the pain and had to go to the lodge and loosen them up. No matter what I did I still had pain. Rode with the inners loose, main boot loose. Thought the liners might be too tight so I tried to modify them cutting supports and shaving foam. But ended up selling them and getting Northwaves and it was insanely better.


----------



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Boots too big, boots too tight


+1 

I had Motos last year and had similar issues... This year I was able to comfortably fit into a pair 1 full size smaller.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

It has been my experience that the Motos 9 time out of 10 fit spot on with your shoe size. My question to you is what thickness of socks are you wearing? I personally can not wear anything thicker than a panty hose weight in my boots. I have sensitive feet. Any amount of pressure on my arch causes my feet to cramp. So first thing try riding with the thinnest sock possible.

Secondly the Moto has a dual zone lacing system for a reason. You can control how tight the two sections of the boot are. You don't need to kill your foot with it either. You crank the upper down as tight as you want for support. Then just leave the lower zone wide open don't even lock them into place. To allow your foot to get acclimated to the boot through out the day. Then as your foot warms the boot up you can slowly tighten up the lower zone through out the day. The key is to not kill your foot. It is easy to do with the speed zone. Comfortable pressure up top, with open on the bottom. I bet your feet will fell 100 times better.

Hope this helps..


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

lonestarrider said:


> It has been my experience that the Motos 9 time out of 10 fit spot on with your shoe size. My question to you is what thickness of socks are you wearing? I personally can not wear anything thicker than a panty hose weight in my boots. I have sensitive feet. Any amount of pressure on my arch causes my feet to cramp. So first thing try riding with the thinnest sock possible.
> 
> Secondly the Moto has a dual zone lacing system for a reason. You can control how tight the two sections of the boot are. You don't need to kill your foot with it either. You crank the upper down as tight as you want for support. Then just leave the lower zone wide open don't even lock them into place. To allow your foot to get acclimated to the boot through out the day. Then as your foot warms the boot up you can slowly tighten up the lower zone through out the day. The key is to not kill your foot. It is easy to do with the speed zone. Comfortable pressure up top, with open on the bottom. I bet your feet will fell 100 times better.
> 
> Hope this helps..


This. I rode with my Moto's yesterday and I followed the advice to not overdo the lowerzone. Worked fine, rode without cramps. And no, It won't make you feel like you have less control over your board.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

my opinion is that you should loosen them alittle.....
also,....from what I've seen is that motos are kinda cardboardy,
I would have to put a pair of dr. scholl's double air pillows in there to
counteract that cardboard bottom. 

are you a fairly new rider?......I find a lot of new riders feel they have to
crank their laces down and craaaaaaaank their binding straps down til
they scream.....lol......why?
not sayin' you're doin' this, but if you're experiencing tingling and throbbing,
it sounds like something is too tight.

Don't be afraid to loosen stuff up a bit.....you're not gonna fly outta your bindings.....lol

if you're a relatively new rider,.....you're probably tensing up a lot which causes all of those stabilizing muscles and tendons in your feet and ankles to work overtime. If your boots and bindings are too tight they're gonna be screaming
for room to move.

try to get comfy riding alittle looser in the saddle

that's my 2cents


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

Mat said:


> So last year was my first year with my own equipment, I bought a starter board, starter bindings (basically uncomfortable stuff, didn't know if I was going to like boarding, I fell in love, anyways....) and I bought good outerwear, or so I thought. I bought the burton moto boots, love the concept and the easy of not dealing with tying boots, but hate the feel (I think its the boots, not positive) anyways my feet always start throbbing after a few runs so I have to take a break, which sucks because I would rather be riding. sometimes, not always my feet fall asleep. Not sure if im doing something wrong or what. Just seeing other peoples experience and suggestions.


yes,.....I see now,....you are a relatively new rider....
I know it's hard when you first start out.,,,,but you have to try and
have the mindset to stay loose. when you tense up, things are gonna start
to burn, tingle and throb....lol

it will take some practice, ...but if you are aware of how much your body, legs and feet are tensing up,...you can adjust and try to take alittle bit looser of an approach. believe me I know it's hard, but awareness is the key.

also,....strengthening your feet and ankles is a good idea,....
calf raises (3 directions-straight, toes in, toes out)....rotating, flexing, etc
are all really good to keep all those muscles and stabilizing tendons/ligaments strong.

that being said.....if you intuitively feel your boots are a bad fit,...and nothing you try is helping....you may have to cut your losses.
I have a pair of burton grails and love em.....but that's just me

good luck man......I hope I helped some


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

If you're a Bigfoot like me, people like to tell you to get the smallest boots you can fit into in order to reduce your footprint. But I've actually found that with Burton boots, I had to go a size higher (with my model anyways). This is where I'm comfortable riding all day, even if it's at the cost of a bit of toe and heel overhang. Sounds like your boots might be small for your foot. 

But that's just my take and I'm fairly new to the sport as well. You'd do well to listen to people like BA, bseracka, hktrdr and others who seem to pretty much know their shit when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Mat (Oct 25, 2013)

I appreciate the help guys i will have to try some suggestions when the slope opens up


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

Im going to try a pair of Motos out. Found a nice deal on a pair. Hoping they live up to what I expect.


----------

